# LOW Reports?



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Making the long trip up I-29 in a few days, wondering if the walleyes are really thick enough to walk across the gaps without getting your feet wet--that seems to be what the LOW website says anyway! Fishing is ALWAYS great--just ask them!

Really doesn't matter I guess, because I'll be trying it somewhere on LOW as this is a trip to the family farm, no other destination, so it's south shore or reading magazines...If the weather is decent, the magazines will stay in the rack.

Anyway, if anyone has a report, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

fishing was pretty good at LOW...you couldn't walk across the gap on top of the fish, but some of the best fishing and weather you could ask for, especially for only having a few short days on the trip.

Now, if only the mosquitos had just waited another week to come out full force...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks like the fishing was good! What part of the lake where you fishing, and how big was the one you are holding up?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

we were out of Baudette, about 4 or 5 miles out from Morris Point and Lighthouse gaps. Also had extremely fast action on smallish fish in 15' at Lighthouse gap.

That's my Dad, with the first 30" walleye of his 71 years...we also caught two 26's and three 25's.

weather and fish both cooperated...doesn't get much better than that...


----------

